

System Browser Client – A desktop app for browsing Ruby code - kyrylo
https://github.com/kyrylo/system_browser_client

======
zimbatm
One of the language that has inspired Ruby is SmallTalk. Now we've finally
inherited the object browser as well. I'm looking forward for more interactive
ruby development where the program doesn't need to be reloaded to exercise the
code.

~~~
kyrylo
It's indeed inspired by Smalltalk's object browser. For more interactive
experience you can use [http://pryrepl.org/](http://pryrepl.org/)

